# My knives with EP signature......



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not allowed to have sharp objects:wah:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice.  Very nice.  

Yeah, I'm jealous.  

I need to get a collection of cool pointy objects like that.....and learn to use 'em right.....

 

Peace--


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 7, 2002)

I am too busy drooling all over myself to be jealous!  GD please do not take it the wrong way when, one day, I ask to see your weapons!!  Or, even more fun, to play with them!!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



:rofl:   My truck is that color orange 

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 7, 2002)

I make my own.
:ultracool


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 7, 2002)

I own a couple of nice knives...

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/blades.htm

...but no signed EP ones!

I do still really fancy a kempo 2 though, I reckon when I make my way to the States in September if I see one at US prices, I might buy it and put it in my hold baggage for the way home. 

I don't see how they can object, I can't threaten any flight attendants with it if it isn't in my hand luggage...

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I make my own.:ultracool *



When you gonna make me a RoninDog Fighting Knife?


----------



## tonbo (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey, put my name on the list for a Ronin knife!!

I'd like to see it......so, when's it gonna happen?

Peace--


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm slowly learning from Jaybacca's cousin.  Jaybacca just finished his first knife and man does it look sweet. I have big plans for my knife. Big plans. BIIIIIIIIIIG plans.

Did I say big?

Anyway, I have made my own training knife. I finished my first kit knife. It's coming.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

My GoldendDragonDagger should be awesome .... right!

:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *I own a couple of nice knives...
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you could just mail it to yourself using FedEx or USPS.  Just make sure they know it's gift and it's used, then hopefuly the duty won't be so high on it.


:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I did wonder about that, that was my other plan. The problem is that if it weren't to arrive, I wouldn't be in America anymore, so it wouldn't be easy to catch up with the package. 

Also, the on-line stores such as United Cutlery will ship, but charge about $60 to do so, so although they probably make a bit of profit on it I imagine the shipping would still be very expensive, which defeats the object,

Ian.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 7, 2002)

If you do it yourself your just paying for the weight, but I have no idea if it would get a duty put on it or not.  There are a couple of options you could do thru the US Post Office if you wanted. 
You could send express mail for about $30 (just a guess) and it's insured automatically too. A cheaper way from the USPS would be Global Priority, about half the price express would be.

As for a return address, you could use a local friend or school if that's what your coming over for. That way if there was a problem it would come back to someone you know (or trust).

Just a couple of ideas for you, just don't tell them where you heard it, I'll deny everything.


:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *I might buy it and put it in my hold baggage for the way home.
> 
> ...




Ian,

I bought knives back from the USA in March in my "checked in luggage" with no problem, and also just last week from the Canary Islands in the same way.

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Ah, lovely, should be OK then! Now all I need to do is find a shop that has them while I'm over there!

Ian.


----------

